# The phobia list



## jglenis (Jan 5, 2010)

I don’t know whether this site is serious or funny; to me it is both, and definitely very interesting. But, linguistically speaking, do certain words presented there have any merit, or any luck – like for instance Paraskavedekatriaphobia, Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia, etc? Despite the familiar truths they often reveal (Pentheraphobia - Fear of mother-in-law, Syngenesophobia - Fear of relatives), has anybody ever actually pronounced these words? Do they exist outside google?


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL! Υπάρχει ήδη η σαφώς πιο συμμαζεμένη _sesquipedalophobia_ (fear of long words). Όχι στα λεξικά, στη λίστα. Από το _sesquipedalian_ (δηλ. sesqui- «ενάμισι» + ped-, pēs «πόδι») βασισμένο στο _sesquipedalia verba_ του Οράτιου («τριημιπόδιες / τριημιποδιαίες λέξεις»;), δηλαδή μακρινάρια.

Μια σωστή λίστα με φοβίες, καθιερωμένες και γελοίες, έχει η Wikipedia, που στις _Jocular and fictional phobias_ γράφει:

*Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia* – fear of long words. _Hippopoto_- "big" due to its allusion to the Greek-derived word _hippopotamus_ (though this is derived as _hippo_- "horse" compounded with _potam-os_ "river", so originally meaning "river horse"; according to the Oxford English, "hippopotamine" has been construed as large since 1847, so this coinage is reasonable); -_monstr_- is from Latin words meaning "monstrous", -_o_- is a noun-compounding vowel; -_sesquipedali_- comes from "sesquipedalian" meaning a long word (literally "a foot and a half long" in Latin), -_o_- is a noun-compounding vowel, and -_phobia_ means "fear". Note: This was mentioned on the first episode of _Brainiac_ Series Five as one of Tickle's Teasers.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2013)

Στο βιντεάκι που δημοσιεύτηκε εδώ άκουσα τον Μιχαλολιάκο να λέει σε στενό κύκλο ομοϊδεατών του: «Δεν έχουμε εμείς καμιά ξενοφοβία, δεν φοβόμαστε κανέναν ξένο. Να τους διώξουμε θέλουμε, είναι πολύ απλό το θέμα».

Άγνοια ή χιούμορ; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στα λεξικά δεν έχουμε σωστή παρουσίαση των συνθετικών _-φοβία_, _-φοβος_, _-φοβικός_, με εξήγηση ότι στην αγγλική, όπου δημιουργούνται πολλοί αν όχι οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς τους όρους, τα συνθετικά αυτά δεν περιγράφουν μόνο φόβο (π.χ. arachnophobia, αραχνοφοβία) αλλά και αντιπάθεια, εχθρότητα ή αποστροφή. Θα πρέπει να πάει κανείς σε λήμματα όπως _ξενοφοβία_ ή _ομοφοβία_ για να βρει τη διευκρίνιση (*ξενοφοβία* ο φόβος, η εχθρότητα προς τους ξένους ως φορείς πολιτιστικών επιδράσεων που αντιμετωπίζονται από τους ντόπιους ως επικίνδυνες —ΛΚΝ. *ομοφοβία* ο φόβος ή η αντιπάθεια για τις ομοφυλοφιλικές σχέσεις και τους ομοφυλόφιλους —ΛΝΕΓ).

Τι λέει ειδικότερα η αγγλική Wikipedia:
*
Prejudices and discrimination*

The suffix _-phobia_ is used to coin terms that denote a particular anti-ethnic or anti-demographic sentiment, such as _Americanophobia, Europhobia, Francophobia, Hispanophobia_, and _Indophobia_. Often a synonym with the prefix "anti-" already exists (e.g. Polonophobia vs. anti-Polonism). Anti-religious sentiments are expressed in terms such as Christianophobia and Islamophobia.

Other prejudices include:

Anglophobia – fear/dislike of England or English
Atheophobia – fear/dislike of atheists
Biphobia – fear/dislike of bisexuality or bisexuals
Christianophobia – fear/dislike of Christians
Ephebiphobia – fear/dislike of youth
Germanophobia – fear/dislike of Germans
Gerontophobia, gerascophobia – fear/dislike of aging or the elderly
Heterophobia – fear/dislike of heterosexuals
Homophobia – fear/dislike of homosexuality, homosexuals, or gays (as opposed to lesbians)
Islamophobia – fear/dislike of Muslims
Judeophobia – fear/dislike of Jews
Lesbophobia – fear/dislike of lesbians
Negrophobia – fear/dislike of black people
Nipponophobia – fear/dislike of the Japanese
Pedophobia, pediophobia – fear/dislike of children
Polonophobia – fear/dislike of the Polish
Psychophobia – fear/dislike of mental illness or the mentally ill
Russophobia – fear/dislike of Russians
Sinophobia – fear/dislike of Chinese people
Transphobia – fear/dislike of transgendered people
Turcophobia – fear/dislike of Turks
Xenophobia – fear/dislike of foreigners or extraterrestrials

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_phobias

Υποθέτω ότι ο μέσος χρυσαυγίτης κουβαλάει καλάθι ολόκληρο από τέτοιες φοβίες.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 15, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/improbable...116597273539/1512567535461767/?type=3&theater


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 19, 2017)

Θα αποτολμήσω μια διόρθωση:

Leucosélophobie....................peur de la selle blanche


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Θα αποτολμήσω μια διόρθωση:
> 
> Leucosélophobie....................peur de la selle blanche



Τώρα το είδα αυτό... :blush:

Writer's block στα αγγλικά, syndrome de la page blanche στα γαλλικά και εκείνο το κακοσχηματισμένο leucosélophobie για τη... «λευκοσελιδοφοβία».


----------

